# The Four Fingers Of Frodo



## Kelendil (Sep 27, 2005)

One of the similarities between Frodo and Sauron is the fact that they both lost a finger during their time as ring bearer. Are there any other characters to have lost a finger? Do you think there is any significance to this?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, Beren lost five of them, or a whole hand, rather...

On a more serious note, seems like the ring (or 'magical' artifacts in general) carries some misfortune with it.

Beautiful avatar you have.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 27, 2005)

The One Ring was Sauron's and when he lost the Ring he lost his finger at the same time. Frodo did not lose his finger until the point he 'Claimed' the One Ring as his own. At this point he lost the Ring and his finger when Gollum bit it off his hand. Perhaps claiming it made a bond between body and ring that could only be severed by removing the finger.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 27, 2005)

I personally think Sam and Gollum arranged it because Sam wanted a song to compete with Beren the One Handed and Frodo the Ten Fingered just didn't come out right with the rhyme sceme.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Sep 27, 2005)

[off on a tangent]
....kind of like Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker losing hands?
[back to your regularly scheduled discussion]


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 28, 2005)

GuardianRanger said:


> [off on a tangent]
> ....kind of like Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker losing hands?
> [back to your regularly scheduled discussion]


EXACTLY like


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 28, 2005)

I guess that it is written that way to show that it impossible to be parted from the Ring exept through extreme measures. You have to physically separate it from the body of the bearer.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 28, 2005)

In the history of the One Ring it has been possesed by Sauron, Isildur, Deagol, Smeagol, Bilbo and Frodo.

Of these, the ones that actually tried to 'Claim' the Ring were Sauron, Isildur and Bilbo. Deagol was killed by Smeagol as soon as he found the Ring and so had no chance to make a 'Claim'. Smeagol did not claim it and the Ring left him. Billbo also did not claim it and was, with help, able to give it away.

It was and remained at all times Sauron's and was only removed from him with a part of his body. Isildur tried to claim it soon after it was removed from Sauron's hand. Possibly too soon. The Ring could not be mastered by him and slipped from his hand. Frodo claimed the Ring much later and in the place of its greatest power.

So I think that it is the Claim that makes it necessary for harm to the body. If there is sufficent strength to the claim then a bond is formed that can only be broken with harm to the body such as the loss of a finger.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 28, 2005)

So I think that you have a very plausible and good idea.

But perhaps Deagól could be added to that list of yours as well. After all, he had to be killed before he let it go. Perhaps the words


> I found this, and I'm going to keep it.


 may have worked as some sort of claim?

Perhaps unlikely, though........


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you. 

As for Deagol, I think that this was only the Ring ensuring that it would not be thrown away. The reason for Deagol being killed was that he found it when another was there. The call to Keep it was answered by both Deagol and Smeagol. This led to the murder of Deagol before he could even put the Ring on.

I think that had he worn the Ring then you might have a point.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 29, 2005)

And perhaps Deagol also was a bit to far, and himself a bit too inferior to be able to claim it.

Good points as always, Gothmog.


----------

